# How / where did you meet your spouse?



## another shot (Apr 14, 2015)

Met online at now defunct [email protected] dating site. instant messaged (chat) a few times, talked on phone, set up a date, met at Applebees for dinner where we were instantly absurdly giddy and fell in love seemingly within minutes, then went to a park for a hike and been together ever since. We discussed marriage within weeks and I proposed within months. 16 mostly awesome years with a few big challenges behind us now. She just sparkled everywhere. I have called her my sunshine for 16 years.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

"Other".

High school. First semester, 10th grade. The first time I ever saw her is still etched bold and strong in my mind. Something "clicked", even though we didn't get together until nearly 6 years later.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

I met my husband in 7th grade home room class in middle school. We were always friends all throughout middle school & high school. We never dated during that time frame. We lost touch for several years & when we got back in touch, everything else was history.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

We lived in the same town and went to the same church as kids, but I never "met him." We also played on the same soccer team, and took piano lessons from the same teacher in elementary school, but I didn't even know his name.

I did not officially get to know him until 6th grade when my mother started homeschooling me, and he was in the homeschool group. (Which is why I had never met him at school)

Oddly enough, a couple years ago we were watching one of his families home movies of an easter egg hunt when he was about 3. And lo and behold I can clearly be seen in the background. 

So we were always in each other's lives, we just didn't know it until we were about 10.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

When I was 18, I was working as a pipefitter's/welder's helper at a plant in Bayport. The dad of one of my co-workers rented a beach house in Galveston for a week, and the co-worker invited me there for a weekend.

And who happened to be there? His 16-year-old sister and a bunch of her friends. My future wife was one of them.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

6th grade middle school. I still remember what she was wearing including the ridiculous eye glasses she had on lol


----------



## 1marriedlady (Mar 27, 2015)

My friend worked with my hubby and his roommate. She wanted me to see his roommate because he was cute. We walked by my hubby and he was watching us. I asked who he was because I thought he was creepy. LOL

I thought his roommate was cute and ended up dating roommate (he was my first). It ended quickly because he was a player. But the roommate and hubby and I all became great friends.

Three years later I fell for hubby. And the rest is history. Roommate was the best man at our wedding. But the truth is - my dh is the best man. :smthumbup:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Met my wife in college Freshman year. We knew of each other but for much of the year didn't pay much attention to or give each other a second thought (I was actually closer with her roommate and she was closer with my roommate). Can't explain exactly what happened, something just suddenly clicked towards the end of Freshman year. That was nearly 20 yrs ago, and we have been married for about 15.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I met my ex-husband for the first time when the 6th, 7th and 8th grade gifted classes went on a field trip to Washington, D.C. He was a year ahead of me in school and part of the cool crowd, so we were never friends. But we moved in some of the same circles and were in many of the same classes and programs. When I was 15 and he 17, he drove me home from a New Year's Eve party after the friend I'd gone with got too drunk to drive. We began dating a couple of weeks later and were together after that for nearly 22 years, almost 16 married. 

I met my current fella online.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

My wife and I were dragged on a double date by some mutual friends who were dating. 

We didn't hit it off at all! Truth be told, I had no interest in a relationship. I had broken up with someone a few months before that. I was 22 years old and wanted to play the field. 

Anyway, we reluctantly agreed to go out on a second double date, but this time we got along much better, which led to a third date (just her and I this time). 

20 years later, here we are.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

He was my friends date.

We didn't start dating until years later.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I met my husband in college. I joined a religious group that he was already apart of and the first event I went to was a beach bonfire. I saw him from afar playing football with the other guys and really thought he was cute. I wasn't interested in dating though, so I actually turned him down when he asked me out. We remained friends though for a number of months, but we both wanted more, so here we are today.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Daytime get-together when we were 11-12 years old. It was his 12th birthday party and I was invited to go by a family friend that went elementary school with him. We went to junior high and high school together but didn't start dating until after high school graduation.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We met at the lunch table of the new Vocational school we attended, both of us new that year....I was in Graphic Arts (10th grade)... he was in Electronics (11th)..

It's funny...3 of his friends were absent that day from lunch... (destiny?)...and one of the girls at MY table knew him, her name was Carla.. she called him over to OUR TABLE to sit with us...

Sitting across from each other.. we started talking.... we never stopped !







......He asked me to be his girl within a week.. he told me a few yrs back.. he feared someone else would come along and swoop me up.. so he had to take a chance... then he added he braced himself to get shot down.. ha ha... I felt very comfortable around him.. he was so obvious in how he felt, every time I seen him in the halls.. his  was from ear to ear.. his friends were telling me how much he liked me.. so I gave him a chance! 

We became inseparable ...our notes back & forth began... he was looking for the same things I was looking for...it just felt we fulfilled something in the other, even though we were very different.







... *Me* bubbly / a little mouthy ....*Him* introverted / more laid back... it just worked.. 

He likes to say he gave up on girls...wasn't really looking ...but then I just "fell into his lap" one day..


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> We met at the lunch table of the new Vocational school we attended, both of us new that year....*I was in Graphic Arts* (10th grade)... he was in Electronics (11th)..


SA, this explains so much.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

We met on Plenty of Fish. It was a glorious day when we decided to deactivate our profiles together.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

I met her when we both worked at an ad agency. The girl whom she was replacing described me as "He's arrogant and a nightmare to work with. You should hope you never have to work with him" 

About a month later was the office Christmas party. She had an argument with her boyfriend before she came out. We spent the night chatting about our fathers and our mutual love of wildlife. Leaning over and giving her a kiss did cross my mind, but as I was well aware she was someone else's girlfriend, I thought better of it.

A couple of days later she called me (got my number off a colleague) and told me we needed to talk. We met in a mall in the afternoon and chatted for about five minutes. She said that she was starting to have feelings for me. So, I replied:

_"I'm not going to sneak around, so if you want to go out with me, you'll have to finish it with your boyfriend. And I promise you nothing if you do."_

Apparently, in my head, one long conversation vs five and half year relationship, was a viable proposition. We hadn't kissed or even held hands at this point. So my/our conscience is clear on that score.

Two days later she ended things with her ex.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> *SA, this explains so much. *


Yes, I always loved pictures with my writing / presentation...some things just live on in us!


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

I met my wife in Grad School. She was my student advisor assigned by the department to help ease my transition into the program with actual student advice. Even though she was smart and good looking I didn't start going out with her until four years later a LOng time after my other relationship ended.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

We met in grad school in the Deep South where we had to take the same forsaken statistical methods class - a general requirement for most grad students working on research. 

We were both early 20's. We hit it on really well and within a year we moved in together in a nice apartment....


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

First W - through mutual friends at a ski resort. She didn't ski and I did! I lived in Houston and she on Omaha so a long distance romance ensued up until she used her Master's Degree in Data Processong to procure a position in Houston. Got married about a year later!

Rich, skanky XW ~ met online on a site called "Matchmaker-Houston." Even to this date, I'm somewhat scared of cyber dating all because of her!


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

john117 said:


> We met in grad school in the Deep South where we had to take the same forsaken statistical methods class - a general requirement for most grad students working on research.
> 
> We were both early 20's. We hit it on really well and within a year we moved in together in a nice apartment....


Ah, you became ergodic within a year. Nice! It took me and my wife four years for our Markov chains to become ergodic.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

meson said:


> Ah, you became ergodic within a year. Nice! It took me and my wife four years for our Markov chains to become ergodic.



The beauty of being continents away from our birth countries and relatively unsure grad students I suppose.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

We met in a chat room. Friends in a large group of chatters. (Not a dating or sex room.....altho those are kind of fun to watch sometimes) Neither looking for a relationship, both coming out of a 23 year long marriage. We chatted, we emailed, and eventually we talked on the phone.... a lot! We decided to meet after about a year. We lived over 1100 miles apart. We met halfway between our states.... in Jackson, Ms. 

There was this tall, sexy, Texas gentleman with sweaty palms (he was as nervous as I was) and a very hot "airport kiss". Awesome memory. 

Just celebrated 10 years (5 married) last week. Life is good.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Hubby and I met online, exchanged a few emails, chatted on the phone a couple of times (he wanted to meet straight away but I was cautious, I'd never done online dating before!!). Our first date was at an oceanfront restaurant. We clicked instantly.

We married 2 years and 2 months later 

My only regret is that we've missed out on so much time together...I'm so envious of couples here who have been together since their 20's...you're so blessed. If hubby and I had met earlier, we would have had 2 or 3 children, but now we can't have any and that breaks my heart. I met him too late


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

Met my wife in college. I was a third year and she was a freshman. I was at the panhellenic sponsored Halloween dance at my college when I saw her for the first time (October 31, 1983). I was with another girl and spotted my future wife way across the room - like 50 feet away - so I went over to where she was dancing with the girl I was with so I could check my wife out with a closer look - my wife could really dance!!

About a week later, I spotted her on campus at one of the places where you got lunch - that is when I went up to her and talked to her for the first time - I don't remember what I even said - but I know I talked to her for about a minute. 

Then about two weeks later we had an pledge exchange at my fraternity house and she was there as a freshman pledge. This is where I actually learned her name and is the first time she remembers meeting me - she does not remember meeting me the first time a few weeks earlier as she used to have guys coming up to talk to her just about every day. She was really flirting with me and we danced most of the night - she has told me that she spent so much time with me that night mainly because she wanted to be asked to my fraternities Christmas Party - but, I already had a date lined up. But, I did set up for us to meet the day after the Christmas party which was our first date.

The next week (after our first date) I went to a Sadie Hawkins dance that her sorority and another one jointly sponsored - so I was there with another girl who had asked me and she was there with some other guy who she had been dating. We both kept looking over at each other most of the time. The girl I was with was a girl who I had been out with a couple of times before and was really wild - she asked me about half way through the party if I wanted to go out to my car, get in the back seat and tie her up? So as any southern gentlemen would do - I obliged her. This was the last girl I was with before my wife and I started dating

A few weeks after that, we got together for a few dates during Christmas break and the rest is history.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

H lived down the street from my childhood home. Was interested in his friend and started dating the friend at the age of 14 but mom spanked me when she found out at 14 I was dating a 16 year old guy and forced me to break up with him. when my mom gave me permission to start dating 2 years later, my H asked me out after he brought me his sister's blow dryer to borrow. We broke up after high school and I went away to college. Came back home from college and we started hooking up. Married 3 Mos later.


----------



## DoneWithHurting (Feb 4, 2015)

Blind date 30 years ago
asked her in 2 weeks.
married in 8 months


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

intheory said:


> Not necessarily, frusdil. Some people that have been together since their 20's aren't all that happy.
> 
> Sorry if you wanted to have kids and didn't/couldn't. Adoption, maybe?


Sorry - I meant happy couples who've been together for decades...hubby and I are so good together...it sucks that we didn't meet earlier.

Would love to adopt, but our laws here are absolutely ridiculous, you're not allowed to adopt once you're over 40. There's all sorts of red tape and it costs tens of thousands of dollars to adopt from overseas. Surrogacy is illegal here too, unless it's altruistic surrogacy...usually only family members tend to do it...


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

We met in high school, when he was in ninth grade and I was in eleventh. 

I was waiting for my brother against the fence outside when I saw my now-husband standing by the gate. I gawked at him like a creep for like five minutes, and then he started gawking at me. He started walking towards me, so I panicked and attempted to escape. I didn't even realise that he was with my brother until he called out to me like "where the f are you going". Turns out they had decided they were going to be friends in the last period and he was coming home with us. 

I attempted to pretend that I wasn't crushing on a 14-year-old for as long as possible, but my husband was very determined to convince me otherwise. I lasted just over a month before he got his way. 

Now, we've been together for 21 years, married for one in March.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

intheory said:


> *I don't know why 14-year-olds and 16-year-olds can't date:scratchhead: It's two years. I was 13/14 my freshman year in high school, already had my period and was 5'7" tall. 12 and 16; no. 14 and 16; seems fine to me*.


I'm with you Intheory. ..I think so often we are looking through our own teen experiences....if they were BAD, regrets, an unplanned pregnancy....but what happens is so many of these kids JUST REBEL & hide things from the parents anyway..The LYING BEGINS !.... none of us want this.. so it's important to keep an open dialog with our teens.. allow them some leeway...work with them! 
*
We want to provide them an atmosphere to foster FRIENDSHIP, shared experiences while exploring what a healthy budding romantic relationship* *is supposed to be like*.. We take their GF's on day trips with us...even did an over night over christmas Holiday, I stayed in the room with the girls.. 

2nd son just turned 18...his GF & him have been together since they were 14.... good kids...never get in any trouble.. responsible , in many activities.. Honors classes, go to youth group together sometimes.. 

Admittedly...I am a sucker for "Young love".. I have to watch myself though.. as I've seen it fall on its face with 3rd son.. he got burned / a little depressed for a time.. ....then he met his now GF (she was 14 when they met)... he is seeing how compatibility works.. now he sees it just wasn't there with 1st GF, It didn't mean anything bad on his part or hers..just time to move on.. 

Though lenient HERE...getting together, what not.... they know we feel strongly on sexual boundaries...Will they handle themselves responsibly.... there are other ways to have some fun - without going all the way.. ..we talk about such things.. they are old enough!.... we're still here to guide them , and support them through these yrs of puberty & raging hormones...with their 1st feelings of "gushy infatuations" and or something that has the possibility of lasting..


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

Hubby says he saw me for the first time when I started coming back to my church after my divorce from my ex-husband. Since we both attended the same church it was just a matter of time before we actually met. I knew for about 2 years that he liked but he never asked me out and I was dating other guys so it just never worked out. Eventually we happened to bump into each other at a drug store and stood there in the aisle talking for over an hour. A fellow church person and dropped off a prescription and even came back for it an hour later and noticed that we were still talking. He jokingly said "Hey guys, go for a coffee already!" Pretty much the rest is history as they say! Together over 20 years now -- and still falling in love with him more every day  And he says the same


----------



## another shot (Apr 14, 2015)

Interesting that wok and online is 1 and 2.

Would others have guessed that? 

Do you believe online forum users compared to a poll of the general public would be much different? 

It seems forum members tend to be introverted, at least a bit brighter, at least a bit more proactive and a bit more fortunate than the public at large. Is that opinion off base? 

If true, how might offliners poll differently?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

another shot said:


> Interesting that wok and online is 1 and 2.
> 
> Would others have guessed that?
> 
> ...


I think work and online is definitely more common, even among "offliners". The fact is, those are probably the two easiest ways to meet people. Work takes up so much of the average working person's time, and you are exposed to people who are probably in similar situations as you, work gives you common ground for conversations, etc...

As far as online, just look at the number of sites that are available now, and now more sites that serve a niche. Are you a farmer looking for your farming sole mate, go to farmersonly.com .... there are sites just for hookups, sites for cheating, etc... It is a great way for people to meet who would not meet otherwise, but obviously can be abused ...


----------

